# testing bees wax



## acheck (Mar 11, 2011)

I have purchased some very old bees wax (15+ years) from a relative of an artist, painting with wax. I am hopping that it doesn't have any neonicitoyid (spelling??) contamination. If this is the case, i plan on using the wax for brushing on comb and grafting. I would like to know for sure. Dose anyone know of labs testing for wax contamination for free or inexpensively ? 

Please advise
Anton


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

With that age you are probably fine.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

It may not have neonics, but at that age it will most surely have a dozen other illegal blue shop towel chemicals in it...


----------

